# Can I leave my buds outside their jars if the house humidity is correct



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Right now I have a tray of bud I don’t have jars for, but the humidity in the house is 63% and the temp is 68 degrees. They seem to be actually curing better than my jar ones or at least just as well. Does it hurt them to keep them in those conditions?


----------



## Carty (Oct 21, 2021)

Not really.... keep a fan moving air but not blowing on the buds all the time, just circulating air.... this will allow them to dry nice n slow and you'll actually see a nice product when your done...  turn the buds, roll them around... check in a few days...   OR.. take all your excess that will not fit into jars, shrink wrap it up and send it to me... I mean, if I have to I'll test it  make sure it's ok for your consumption..... muwhahahahahaha....   bro, enjoy your harvest and dry them buds slowly... you may even want to rotate that weed into jars, pull jar weed out if still moist and repeat... LUCK and congrats on your 1st harvest.... very successful


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

It's the sweat, not the drying that cures...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

Jars are cheap.....if ya can't afford jars ya can't grow properly.   Do you have any Tupperware with lids.....you need a sealed environment....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

^^^^^ Yep , in jars you are safe
You can always get that really dry 2 day period and there goes the buds............


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea just can’t find jars. I’ll put them in something sealed until I can. dont want to pay Amazon prices I’ll find some eventually.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Double bagged zip loc bags work for a sort time, get the ones that will hold liquid (air tight)


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

Do something are your buds are gonna turn to dust.  You put a lot of work in just to ruin your work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2021)

get some turkey bags


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 22, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Right now I have a tray of bud I don’t have jars for, but the humidity in the house is 63% and the temp is 68 degrees. They seem to be actually curing better than my jar ones or at least just as well. Does it hurt them to keep them in those conditions?


You probably have a picnic cooler in the house, put the Buds on a tray and put them in the cooler I cure all my pot that way now. ((just make sure you check your humidity, I just put a little cheap humidity gauge in it and keep it at 60/63%, Need more humidity just a paper towel little bit of water on it or an Orange peal and check it in the morning)) “NOWI still burp the cooler once a day regardless of humidity, but humidity level tells me how long to leave the cooler open for.)))
Got tired of burping 20 30 40 jars a day twice a day…
I’ll hang dry the plants for 9 to 10 days first, then the trimmed bud arms go into the cooler standing upright … stay in there for 4 to 6 weeks, then jars / bags whatever your plans are for the weed at about 58% Humidity.

my wife gave me this idea, she got tired of hearing me b*tch about opening jars twice a today or forgetting to  ;(

I can also say that after doing this for one and a half years my heavy smoker friends noticed no difference between this method and the jar curing method… but most of all I don’t notice any difference !
Also any herb I have that is not stored in the freezer or refrigerator is left in another cooler, usually vacuum pack and after one year the humidity only goes down about 2% too  54-56%


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Yea just can’t find jars. I’ll put them in something sealed until I can. dont want to pay Amazon prices I’ll find some eventually.





Bullshoalsguy said:


> Yea just can’t find jars. I’ll put them in something sealed until I can. dont want to pay Amazon prices I’ll find some eventually.


I told you where on line 12 to 14 a dozen. Home Depot online has them @14 or so. Google "quart wide mouth mason jars" and you won't go 6 inches without tripping over. I've ordered at least 6 dozen from bed bath and beyond. To heck with Amazon, that's for pinko commies. And me when all else fails or time is of the essence.

If you don't hurry, they will be gone ( well, the cheap ones anyway.) The you will have to it use "totes" like Bigsur.....he uses round up, cal mag and peee peee on plants! The horror!

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Oct 22, 2021)

Jars  over anything else for permanent storage.... glass doesn't cause static electricity... many other things do and will actually cause the trichome heads to pop.  there was a shortage on jars because of everyone beginning to can their own foods....  

Bigsur.... dayum it must be nice to live where you guys do and have yur freedoms....  sweet stash


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

You are probably right about home canning, but also the high increase in home grow industry! Lol

Bubba


----------

